# Mobile Lightroom not correcting lens



## marineira (Feb 13, 2017)

Guys! Really need your help! I was super happy using Lightroom mobile on my iPhone to correct distortions of photos I take with my Gopro. Nevertheless, this feature in the app just stopped working and is not correcting the fisheye anymore. I have reinstalled and nothing. Any clue?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi Marineira, welcome to the forum! If you selecte Optics, is it enabled?


----------



## marineira (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank u for the kind and attencious reply, Victoria! 
And yes, it is enabled! Everything normal and looking good. But when I try to apply the correction... nothing. :(


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2017)

Hmmm. In that case, report it at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum, because if it's enabled and not working, that sounds like a bug.


----------

